# 10.000k spectrum



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

will my plants grow under 10,oook spectrum bulbs or do i need the 6,700k? what is the difference


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

the difference is the colour of light, and plants will grow under them but its not the best and can encourage algea


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

well my uv sterilizer should take care of the algae...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Whoa..... if UV sterilizers got rid of all algea we would all use them. Most aquatic plant fans use 5000-7000K bulbs because it offers the broadest spectrum encuraging photosynthesis. Your plants will grow in 10000K. Just a little on the blue side.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

o yah i thought he meant floating algae. sorry i got it on the mind. hmmm i do have alot of algae on my glass. my red lotus id dying. i should buy some 67000


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

10000k is for salt water coral growth. Plants grow better with 6500k or 6700k bulbs.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As i suggest you in a previous topic try to have some Power Compact Bulbs with 5000 to 6000 Kelvin.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

im switching lights soon and this topic is a good opportunity to ask....which would be better for a 100 gallon tank a 6500k light or just a regular white flourescent light from home depot (ive heard somebody here using one and it working just as well for $3 than the $30 lfs ones)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well....All I know is my floating plants are growing pretty good with a 10k bulb....not sure if it works the same for underwater plants though.


----------

